# Check Engine Light--VAG Code to Fix?



## rmontero718 (Jul 20, 2010)

Have a check engine light on all the time since my air suspension was replaced with shocks? Looking for advice on how to get it to shut off? Will a VAG code work, new to this so not sure? Audi says replacing suspension will not trip engine light but that is only code showing when scanned? ANy advice is greatly appreciated, thanks for all the help.


----------



## das Boot mein Auto (Feb 17, 2007)

what is the code is making the cel come on?


----------

